# Favorite Holiday Recipes?



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Since it "Tis the Season" I thought that we might help each other out with some new "old favorite" recipes. 
Here are a couple of my favorites...
I found this one in a magazine years ago and have made it ever since! It's great for potlucks and even the kids love it. 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Artichoke-Spinach-Lasagna/Detail.aspx
I also LOVE this roll recipe. I'm not a baker and it always turns out perfect. It also makes a wonderful base for Cinnamon rolls..
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Unbelievable-Rolls/Detail.aspx
My Mom is allergic to eggs and so she always appreciates this recipe...it's creamy and sweet but not "too" sweet 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Eggless-Sweet-Potato-Casserole/Detail.aspx
Can you tell that Allrecipes.com is my favorite recipe website..lol


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so glad you started this thread....I'm looking for a really good cornbread dressing/stuffing recipe. Anyone has one to share??


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ooooh! I like this thread too!

I have a "dip" that I make that is way easy but always is a crowd pleaser. Here it is in a "nutshell," pun intended.

Walnut Feta Dip-
1/4 cup walnuts
1/4 cup feta
1 cup milk or water
1/4 tsp cayenne
1/4 cup fresh parsley
1 clove chopped fresh garlic
Puree in food processor or blender until creamy
Put in nice small bowl, drizzle with olive oil, and sprinkle dried oregano over the top.
Serve with pita, blue corn tortilla chips, crackers, or veggies.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yum...anything with Feta and I'm bound to try it. 
That dip sounds awesome Amy. 
I have some yummy local sheeps milk Feta in the fridge just waiting to jump in the blender! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone have a great stuffing recipe or directions? I actually think stuffing is really gross (soggy bread anyone? ) But my DH's family loves it so I have to make it for the first time.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just posted this in the Thanksgiving Thread. But will post it here too.

It is from The Barefoot Contessa's Family Style Cookbook.



> MASHED BUTTERNUT SQUASH: serves 6 (I double)
> 
> 2 medium butternut squash (4-5lbs total)
> 6 tablespoons butter (3/4 stick) unsalted melted
> ...


My own touches....I also add a bit of cinnamon, nutmeg, clove and ginger for an Indian pudding taste. I have also by accident let it brown...and it still tastes good...almost camelized. I don't have a food processor...so I just use a hand blender. And most importantly I buy the squash all cut up...

It is the best butternut squash you have ever had... The roasting makes it so sweet and makes the texture a bit creamier than boiled butternut squash.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, the feta dip sounds fantastic. I am allergic to walnuts but I would still serve this to others.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Amy, the feta dip sounds fantastic. I am allergic to walnuts but I would still serve this to others.


Amy I agree it sounds great. I'm having guests over with walnut allergies----have you tried it with any other type of nuts?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I wonder if you could substitute... Pine nuts...or even white beans... and a but more olive oil? or even just leave them out? Walnuts have a great texture and distinctive flavor...before I found out I was allergic, a friend of mine made a marinara sauce with pureed walnuts and a bit of cream in it which was out of this world.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Missy I love the Barefoot Contessa!!! I will definitely try that recipe.

Amanda you really don't like stuffing? I love it, but of course only when it's not cooked in a bird, or with sausage... I usually like the traditional Sage Stuffing. Meanwhile, I can't remember who was looking for a recipe for Corn Bread Stuffing...I think it was Kim? I haven't tried this exact recipe, but, I love love love this cookbook.



> Corn Bread Stuffing-from Vegetarian Cooking for Everyone
> 2 Tablespoons vegetable oil
> 1 onion finely chopped
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage or 1 teaspoon dried
> ...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, I have substituted almonds for walnuts-when I didn't have any and had started the recipe without checking . It doesn't have the exact flavor, but it is still very good.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Favorite recipe:
Start car, go to restaurant.
Bring home doggie bag and all are happy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Favorite recipe:
> Start car, go to restaurant.
> Bring home doggie bag and all are happy.


tee hee Jan. after this year I think that is going to be my favorite recipe too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My all-time favorite stuffing recipe is made with sweet potatoes and cornbread. I always make it every year and every person just loves it! I usually make 2x the recipe because hubby always wants plenty of left overs. 

Here's the recipe for the Cornbread. It's a sweet cornbread and extremely crumbly so it's easy to crumble it up for the stuffing. One cornbread recipe makes a little more than what you need for one recipe of stuffing, so I usually make 2 cornbreads. I make these the day before - they're extremely quick and easy to make.

*Cornbread*

1 cup flour
1 cup yellow cornmeal
2/3 cup white sugar
1 tsp salt
3 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 egg
1 cup milk
1/3 cup vegetable oil

1. Preheat oven to 400F. Lightly grease 9 in. round cake pan.
2. In a large bowl, combine flour, cornmeal, sugar, salt and baking powder. Stir in egg, milk and vegetable oil. Pour batter into pan.
3. Bake for 20-25 min or until toothpick inserted into center comes out clean.

*Stuffing*

2 cups chopped, peeled, raw sweet potatoes
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup sliced celery
1 tbsp cilantro
1 tsp ground ginger
5 cups corn bread
3/4 cups chopped walnuts
2-4 tbsp chicken broth (I actually add a little more... maybe 5-6 tbsp. Basically add until moist)
1/4 cup butter

1. In large skillet cook sweet potatoes, onion and celery in hot butter 5-7 min. or until tender. Spoon mixture into large mixing bowl (I usually just add it straight into the baking dish). Add cilantro, ginger, cornbread and walnuts. Toss gently to coat. Add enough chicken broth to moisten.
2. Bake at 375F for 45 min.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

lina that sounds sooo yummy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like we need to have a havanese "potluck."


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Southern Style Corn Bread Dressing
(no sugar)

Stock to be used in Dressing

Boil neck and bag of giblets from Turkey in 2 quarts water until neck falls apart.
Chicken parts or Chicken stock can be used as substitute.
Salt to taste 

Corn Bread
Pre heat oven to 450 to 500 Degrees

2 cups self rising cornmeal mix
1 ¼ to 1 ½ cups buttermilk 
¼ cup vegetable oil
1 large egg

Mix well and pour into well-greased pan (iron skillet is best)
Bake on center rack for 25 to 30 minutes or until top is brown.
Turn pan and remove, do not leave in pan to cool

Dressing 

In large mixing bowl
Crumble cornbread 
Tear apart 6 slices of sandwich bread or add ½ cup of flour
1 cup chopped onions
1 cup chopped celery
1 to 2 tablespoons rubbed sage (or to taste)
2 large eggs

Mix all above ingredients 
Add Turkey or chicken stock to get very wet consistency (cake mix consistency)
Pour into well-greased baking dish
Bake at 350 for 45 to 60 minutes or until onions and celery are done.
Serve hot from baking dish


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Southern Dumplings

Boil neck and bag of giblets from Turkey in 2 quarts water until neck falls apart. 
Chicken parts can be used as substitute.
Salt to taste 

Pull meat from neck, cut up or remove giblet from stock. (I do not use the giblets)
You can add more turkey or chicken meat to stock if you like,
Bring stock to boil
Add 
1 stick butter
1 teaspoon black pepper
Salt to taste
2 packages of canned biscuits, 8 to 10 biscuit size. Cut biscuits into quarters.

Drop quartered biscuits into boiling stock one or two at a time
Stir occasionally, simmer for 30 minutes or more

Mixture will thicken, add water if it comes too thick or dry.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Family Favorite

Apricot Sauce

12 oz Apricot Preserves
8 oz Crushed Pineapple
½ cup Ketchup
4 tablespoons Cider or Wine Vinegar
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon Dry Mustard

Mix all ingredients in small saucepan
Stir, Bring to slow boil, simmer 2 minutes 

Serve over Pork or leftover Turkey.
Very good Sweet & Sour Sauce
Can be frozen and heated later.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the Southern Cornbread recipe, Sandi. I am a transplanted southerner and have lived here most of my life but never learned how to make cornbread dressing (my mother always made bread dressing which is what I make at Thanksgiving, too) but I've been wanting to learn to make the cornbread one for other occasions. 

Kathie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the recipes! What a good idea to do something southern since we are here and all the Michiganders are coming to see us! 

Amanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathie, How do you make bread dressing? My DD is in the UK and cannot get cornmeal.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy, your creamy feta dip sounds wonderful!

Missy, if you aren't allergic to pecans, I'd suggest them as a substitute for the walnuts. They are fattier than almonds. Maybe even lightly toast the pecans first


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I love cornbread stuffing. First year I made the cornbread from scratch, on Thanksgiving morning, it was too much work. The next year I used Jiffy package. It has sugar in it, which is fine when the stuffing has granny smith apples and fresh cranberries (rather than sweetened dried) which balances the sugar with tartness, and a sage-y breakfast type sausage which is a little bitter. I am already dreaming of gravy, too! 
Cornbread, cubed and toasted 
Granny smith apples, cored, peeled, chunks
fresh cranberries
Toasted pecans
Fresh breakfast-type (sagey rather than spicy) sausage, skinned, broken up and browned/cooked through
Celery, shallots, turkey stock, white wine, butter

The amounts are up to you for your tastes. I put more cranberries in than most would because I love them. We cook it outside the turkey, so I make it pretty moist with the wine and broth, and put it in a covered casserole, with a foil liner under the lid. 

Some prefer it much drier, so you can cook it uncovered in a more shallow pan, using just enough liquid to hold it together.

It's almost impossible to screw up stuffing, it is just a hodge podge of all the things you love!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sandi, I don't have a written recipe but I let the bread dry out some (stale bread is fine) and then tear it into large bite-sized pieces. I then toss sauteed onions & celery with the bread and add chicken or turkey broth and an egg, salt & pepper until it is moist but not too mushy (this is the tricky part!). Put in a casserole dish and bake at 350 degrees for 30 - 45 minutes depending on how deep your casserole dish. I hope this isn't too confusing!! I just learned from watching my mother.

Kathie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Does anyone have a great stuffing recipe or directions? I actually think stuffing is really gross (soggy bread anyone? ) But my DH's family loves it so I have to make it for the first time.


Amanda, try drying out the bread and using just a little juice to moisten it. I don't like squishy dressing either so I cube the bread and let it dry out for a few days. Then I cook up ground beef, onions, celery, sometimes apples, sometimes water chestnuts, and put a ton of other stuff that isn't over cooked to give it a snap instead of a squish.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's a quick and EASY dip. Mix 2 pkgs cream cheese and one can Hormel chili, no beans. Serve warm. Have extra on hand.....this stuff goes fast.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well here's my recipe for a non traditional meal, Osso Buco. I'm making this for Christmas for a group of 7.



> Osso Buco with Gremolata
> 
> 6 pounds veal shank - Tied with vine
> flour for dusting
> ...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's a thread on some holiday salad recipes.

http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/thanksgiving/salads.htm


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone have a Kraft recipe for a salad that has lettuce, green peas, cheese, etc? My Granddaughter mentioned that it was the best salad she has ever had, I cannot find it on the Kraft website.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Does anyone have a Kraft recipe for a salad that has lettuce, green peas, cheese, etc? My Granddaughter mentioned that it was the best salad she has ever had, I cannot find it on the Kraft website.


Is it one of these?
http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,kraft_seven_layer_salad,FF.html


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sandi, I think this is the one she is thinking of. It is best with frozen peas, though. I love it!

This layered salad makes its own dressing with the mayonnaise, sugar, onions, and flavors of the ingredients. 
Ingredients:
1 head lettuce
mayonnaise
1 medium purple onion or sweet onion, sliced
sugar
1 can English peas, (16 oz), drained, or use cooked frozen peas
shredded Swiss or Cheddar cheese
3 slices bacon, cooked crisp and crumbled
Preparation:
Tear some of the lettuce into small pieces and place in a large salad bowl. Spoon and spread enough mayonnaise on lettuce to cover, as desired. Slice onion and put a few slices on the lettuce. Sprinkle a little sugar over the onions. Put some of the peas over this and top with part of the shredded cheese. Repeat layers of lettuce, mayonnaise, sliced onion, sugar, peas, and shredded cheese until all are used. Put foil or other cover over the bowl and refrigerate about 2 hours. The sugar makes the onions weep and the juice mixes with the mayonnaise to make its own dressing. Before serving, sprinkle with crumbled bacon. 
Serves 6 to 8. (note: my sister-in-law adds other things to hers like chopped fresh broccoli, sliced mushrooms, etc.) If you google this, it is called Seven Layer Salad - you can pick whatever suits you best.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thank you Kathie and Sally that sounds like what she described, I'll make it this weekend for her. The cooks.com is a great site, I marked it as a favorite.


----------

